
Red Hat open sources Ansible Galaxy for all - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/red-hat-open-sources-ansible-galaxy-for-all/
======
hackbinary
This is a good first step. How about Redhat open-sourcing Ansible Tower?

~~~
jtrtoo
At first read that was what I thought the headline was referring to. That or
at the very least a more incremental pricing model.

